# New Atlas Cross Slide (a-11)



## cdhknives (Mar 12, 2016)

I got my new A-11 cross slide back from Ken this week, and got the gibs fitted today.  Nice!  Far better machine work than I have a right to expect!  Now to get busy building Kens new knife...I love trades!

More details in this thread:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/south-texas-mill-work-needed.42335/

Pics of the finished slide:


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks like that would be a very handy setup. Mike


----------



## rwm (Mar 12, 2016)

That is beautiful.
R


----------



## westsailpat (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice ! What is the knife build ?


----------



## cdhknives (Mar 12, 2016)

The knife I'm building for Ken should end up looking something like this...the blade will be a bit shorter and wider, and the handle a bit shorter.  This particular one was for a guy who wanted an exceptionally long handle...


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2016)

It is a nice addition to your lathe.  It does make using your milling attachment easier as you can mount it in the center of the slide.  I did have issues with a QCTP on mine as it will raise your compound and if you use 1/2 hss tool bits it is hard to center them.  I was able to fix some of my issues but I had a 12" lathe and I think you have a 10".  One thing you will want to do is change the square head set screws out on your compound with Allen head ones.  I looked up a thread that I replied to for pics and I see you are the one who started it.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-qctp-hits-top-slide-on-my-new-th54.36813/#post-314012


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 13, 2016)

Clayton, 
I took you up on your suggestion on where to eat. Snoopy's Pier at Padra Island. We enjoyed it.  Thanks for the suggestion. Ken 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdhknives (Mar 13, 2016)

Sunday during Spring Break...shoulda been busy but the scenery would be nice!


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 13, 2016)

cdhknives said:


> Sunday during Spring Break...shoulda been busy but the scenery would be nice!


Afterwards, we took a short drive down the beach front for about a mile, I don't think I've ever seen that beach that crowded before in my life!  Saw better scenery at Snoopy's than the beach! Of course, I was driving, couldn't take my eyes off the road.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 13, 2016)

Where did you get the new cross slide?
I'd like to get one like that to put on my 12" Craftsman Commercial.


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2016)

I believe that he got it the same place I got mine.

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/A-11.html


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't see any way to mount the compound on that type of cross slide.
I'd like to keep the compound and still have the extra T -slots.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 14, 2016)

That comes as a raw iron casting.  I bought one a couple years ago, took it to a local machine shop who quoted > $1,000 to do the machining.  Excuse me while I *CHOKE, GAG, and SPUTTER* !!

A friend with a BP mill helped machine it. It took us 35 hours over the course of a week to complete the machining.  I am eternally grateful for his help!

It isn't perfect, we made a few minor errors in spacing the T-slots, but it is flat on top, square on all corners, the sides are parallel to the dove, the Tee slots are square to the sides, and it slides on the carriage dove very nicely.  I am pleased with the final result. Works great!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Mondo (Mar 14, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> I don't see any way to mount the compound on that type of cross slide.
> I'd like to keep the compound and still have the extra T -slots.



You would need to make a button to mount the compound, or the Atlas milling attachment, on it.  I mounted a vertical table and used it to "tune" a cheap Pony bench vise.  Photos of the set-up attached.

Spiral_Chips





View attachment 124773


----------



## cdhknives (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep, I still need to put the old slide back on to turn the button for mounting the compound and milling attachment, plus mill at least one t-nut for the button.  After that I get to reset all my QCTP tool holders for the new height...and maybe by then my 80% reveicer will be in so I can start THAT project.  Amazing how one little project grows into 3 or 4 EVERY TIME!


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2016)

Here are the buttons that I have made for my cross slide.  The first one is per the prints that you receive with the cross slide.  The next 2 pictures are the one that I made to use with a cross slide off a 10" lathe on my 12" lathe.  This allowed me to have better adjustment with my QCTP and to also have the degree readings with the compond.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks like that would put it to high for the QCTP to center properly on my 12".


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 14, 2016)

You could also make one out of a derelict cross slide.  I don't know how the heights would work out, though as I don't know how tall the T-slot cross slide is.  But one solution to the compound T-slot being too high on a 12" might be to use a 10" compound slide.


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> Looks like that would put it to high for the QCTP to center properly on my 12".



I used a compound off a 10" lathe on my 12" lathe.  When I made the higher button I made the height to be the same with the 10" compound as my 12" compound on the original cross slide.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds like a plan, as I do have one of those laying around,
If I can find it.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 15, 2016)

FWIW, as the 10" and early 12" use the same bed, carriage, cross slide and compound swivel, the 12" compound is exactly 1" taller than the 10".


----------



## cdhknives (Mar 15, 2016)

SpiralChips, where did you get that 3 slot table for your milling attachment?  That looks much handier than the Atlas 2 bolt clamping system.


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2016)

I am thinking about making a 3 slot milling table for my atlas milling attachment with an A-11 cross slide table.  I will purchase a table and cut it in half to do that.


----------



## cdhknives (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd buy your other half...


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2016)

cdhknives said:


> I'd buy your other half...



It is on my list but unfortunately it is a long list.


----------



## koehlerrk (Mar 21, 2016)

Very nice Clay, definitely makes me want a lathe...


----------



## Mondo (Mar 21, 2016)

cdhknives said:


> SpiralChips, where did you get that 3 slot table for your milling attachment?  That looks much handier than the Atlas 2 bolt clamping system.



The two three-slot tables seen in those photos are parts of two separate accessories. One is a 5x7 tilting table like this, the other is a vertical table like this.

Neither will adapt directly to the cross-slide dove on the lathe saddle.  As pictured both are mounted on the A11 slide.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Nitmare67 (Mar 30, 2016)

I really like that cross slide. One thing I really wish my lathe had was a full length cross slide like you have made. It seems to me that it would make the machine more rigid, allow us to run the gib a little looser yet still have lots of rigidity. I currently have a really nice almost fully restored 12x36 commercial... still restoring actually. I need a few more parts to finish up my quick change gearbox and I'm trying to find a headstock cover.... I literally have NEVER seen a Craftsman Commercial headstock cover on ebay lol. I see bench top models but not like mine with cabinet under drive.... 

Anyways I'm rambling... I'm too excited seeing your cross slide lol. So do you think it improved the rigidity of the machine?


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 31, 2016)

I'll unfortunately confirm that neither have I.  I have an extra cover for a bench model and some other parts but it's as though no one ever parted out a cabinet model.


----------



## Mondo (Apr 6, 2016)

Nitmare67 said:


> I really like that cross slide. One thing I really wish my lathe had was a full length cross slide like you have made. It seems to me that it would make the machine more rigid, allow us to run the gib a little looser yet still have lots of rigidity. ........ So do you think it improved the rigidity of the machine?



No doubt it does.  I have not used it with my QCTP yet, only used it to support work while using the headstock and spindle as an H-mill.  It is certainly more rigid than the standard Atlas Milling attachment.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2016)

I noticed a big improvement in rigidity on my lath using it.


----------

